# denon avr 2808ci



## suhailalikhan (Sep 28, 2008)

hello guys can you guys please help im getting deal on this receiver denon avr2808ci for $675 if this deal is good or not? Im new to this forum


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

try 6ave electronics....


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome :wave:

Maybe this helps ... http://www.nextag.com/denon-2808/search-html :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Sak, Welcome to the Shack!

Although the 2808 is a great receiver that price is about the same as you can get in most online stores if not a bit lower. However that said if the price your receiving is from a local shop and is new you wont save much by shopping elseware and you get the confidence of local warrantee replacement if you have any issues.


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just know that Denon will not honor the warranty if it is not purchased from an authorized Denon dealer. You can buy a 3rd party warranty for an additional price, but you will end up paying the same as if you had bought it at retail.

Great receiver, though...


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

There are several Denon authorized online dealers selling the 2808 for the same or less than the price mentioned by the OP.


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just remember that Denon says who is, and who is not an authorized dealer. Several sites make the false claim that they are authorized, but if they're not listed on Denon's site as an authorized dealer, they are not.

I'm stressing this because I have firsthand knowledge...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You could even purchase it  here at the Shack Stores for $557.80
Even if you are leary of internet shopping you could pick it up from Crutchfield for 679.99.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

> Just remember that Denon says who is, and who is not an authorized dealer. Several sites make the false claim that they are authorized, but if they're not listed on Denon's site as an authorized dealer, they are not.
> 
> I'm stressing this because I have firsthand knowledge...


Good point ... smart to always check the Denon site before purchasing online.


----------



## suhailalikhan (Sep 28, 2008)

thank you guys for reply to my pm wow this forum and people from this site are really great. For second thought im thinking to get 3808ci becouse right now i have denon 3806. I think i want to sell this one and get new one now what you guys think ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you considered any other brands? The Onkyo TX SR806 or 805 right now offers the best bang for buck.


----------



## suhailalikhan (Sep 28, 2008)

hey tony thanks for feedback bro, i never heard anything about onkyo models like 805 806 or 905 906 now i checked cupple of models they look intresting to me now soo lets see if i can get hold up 806 or 905 new or used whichever i can get. if you see anything for me please let me know tony thanks


----------

